# Monitor Frequenz



## Pherseus (14. November 2005)

Hi,

 hab gerade suse linux 10.0 installiert. An der stelle wo KDE starten soll, wird der monitor schwarz und es erscheint die meldung unzulässige frequenz. Kann ich in der Konsole die Frequenz irgendwie ändern? Welche Datei muss ich dafür edtieren und mit welchen befehlen?


----------



## Neurodeamon (15. November 2005)

Über die Konfiguration(sdatei)
http://www.linuxfibel.de/xf86conf.htm#mon

Administrationsoberflächen für die Konsole:
XF86Setup und XF86Config


----------

